# Thanksgiving attire



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

What will you be spilling cranberry sauce on this Thursday?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hopefully none of my clothing - - - -

I will wear a sport coat and tie to church; I don't know if I'll change before dinner or not.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

Bills, blazer and a cranberry red sweater.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Casual family day. Weather is supposed to turn cold on Thursday from highs near 80 early in the week to lows in the 30's and a high in the low 50's on Thursday. 

So I'll probably be spilling cranberry sauce on my BB cords and a merino sweater. I'll make the leather jacket vs. sports coat call that day (if sports coat the olive/brown/navy houndstooth plaid with burnt orange overcheck will probably get the call). Probably dirty bucks and olive argyle socks, but I might go with the brown suede AE Mora's.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

We follow a casual dress code for most holiday dinners in my family circle. I'll probably don a mock-T under a sweater or Viyella shirt, and (ahem) khakis with the expanding "comfort waist."


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Trad for T-Day*

I traditionally don either a sport coat, OCBD tie et al or sport coat, OCBD, shetland crewneck et al depending on locale, formality and time of Thanksgiving feast and whether or not we golf or hunt the wily phesant in the earlier hours of the day.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Casual for me. We are going to the 100th anniversary Turkey Day football game between our town Webster Groves and Kirkwood. After the game, we will head out to my cousins house for Thanksgiving dinner. I'm wearing an Aran sweater, jeans and WG cap. On Friday, we are heading up to Champaign, IL to watch my wife's cousin play in the state 3A football championship game at Memorial Stadium. Columbia vs. Plano. My wife bought me a Columbia sweatshirt for that game. Go Statesmen and Go Eagles!


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*tartans*

My tradition is to break out my black watch trousers for Thanksgiving. I limit their wear to Thanksgiving to Mardi Gras. Combine with an OCBD and a navy blazer, if necessary.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

We're celebrating at Naval Wife's Mom's lake house, a good neutral site with no host/guest roles to play, and plenty of beds. It'll be casual for sure - cords or rumpled khakis and sweater for pipe smoking on the porch. Rain's in the forecast for the North Carolina mountains, so a Barbour will be packed.

Scott


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Bills M-2 plain fronts and Brooks OCBD (both unironed), Top Siders, Brooks shetland crewneck sweater, Barbour Bedale if it's cold/wet enough, maybe a pair of argyle socks. The family and I will spend Thanksgiving eating, playing games, and watching old movies at the home of an old friend.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

Andersdad said:


> What will you be spilling cranberry sauce on this Thursday?


napkin tucked into my collar...

However what my young nephew throws is another matter... only 10 months so anything still goes.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Likely an old pair of Bills or Bean cords and a Pendleton Wool button down tattersal shirt with a light sweater of some sort. Shoes will likely be old LHS beaters that are nearly retired. Ours is a very casual, laid back Thanksgiving day. My son, his wife and my lovely 2 year old Granddaughter are coming and I've promised to take her for a ride in the John Deer trailer behind the lawn tractor.
Happy Thanksgiving to all AAAC participants.
Tom


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Lax, congratulations to your wife's cousin playing in the State Championship game!!


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Thanksgiving, continued.....*

Both mrs hbs and I will be in the kitchen; I anticipate a Williams-Sonoma Italian-stripe (red-white-green) apron over whatever else I have on--probably BB khaki shorts and PRL golfer, at least until serving time. We are doing roast turkey breast with my Sicilian sausage stuffing mentioned on the food thread, calvoletti (Brussels sprouts), and orange/cranberry relish...I expect She will enjoy a decent ancient vines zinfandel, as well. Our holiday dress code is, to say the least, relaxed when not in Church.

Then *VERY EARLY* next morning (Friday) I head for the Brooks and PRL factory stores in Pleasant Prairie to do most of my Christmas shopping by 8:00 am--then on to work for the rest of an extremely laid-back day: probably LLB khakis & deep red turtleneck, Black Watch jacket, mocs or Maine Hunting Shoes, etc. We'll see how close I hit on this.

A blessed and happy holiday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

We host a formal dinner party for my wife's family every year. This year will have the smallest turnout in recent memory, only 16 (the various nieces and nephews are getting older and starting to marry). It is a somewhat dressy affair, jacket and tie requested, etc. etc. As a matter of fact, when one of the younger set decide that jeans or fatigue green cargo pants are de rigueur for the occasion me or, especially, my wife are spitting nails. We conservatively estimate that we spend 30 - 40 hours preparing for the event (planning, cleaning, preparing the menu, cooking and setting the tables) so we just ask for a little respect from the guests. Sorry for the rant, but to me Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter etc. are not "casual" occasions.

Oh yes, what I'm wearing. Will be in (I'm not joking) a chef's jacket and tuxedo pants for the initial phases of the party including the final preparations, then switching to jacket and tie for dinner.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

agnash said:


> My tradition is to break out my black watch trousers for Thanksgiving. I limit their wear to Thanksgiving to Mardi Gras. Combine with an OCBD and a navy blazer, if necessary.


Nice - After perusing the BB holiday catalog I was wondering when and where I could where those.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

PRL sport plaid custom fit shirt
J. Crew khakis or PRL wool grey trousers
Alden Revello shell longwings
Isaia wool/cashmere pea coat
cashmere muffler, knit cap, and socks (it's going to be cold in these parts)


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Just some form of basic casual. Probably a BB cashmere sweater, BD sport shirt, khakis, 986s. Maybe a tweed sport coat.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Camel V-neck sweater, pink OCBD, brown faux moleskins, wool Wigwam socks, LLB mocs. Casual around these parts. Just having friends over.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Probably an LL Bean Flannel and either a fisherman sweater or a shetland sweater and either khaki chinos or cords.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Grey flannels, white OCBD and butteryellow sweater.

I'll be doing school work during my thanksgiving break, not a sexy thought.


----------



## 99%Thrift (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be doing school work during my thanksgiving break, not a sexy thought. [/QUOTE]

Me too... Essay for American Lit, and some Spanish... I hate the thought of schoolwork cutting into my traditional Thanksgiving break drinking binge...

As for attire, my grandfather keeps the thermostat at about 85, so cords and a BB lightweight gingham buttondown will be plenty..


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

It's supposed to be cold, rainy and/or snowy. Cords...lightweight Scott Barber flannel BD or an OCDB and a sweater. I haven't decided.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm not sure yet. Maybe moleskins, OCBD, Fair Isle vest, half-Norfolk jacket. Maybe flannels, that Fair Isle, a blazer. Or perhaps just cords and a sweater. So many options!


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll be hitting a number of dinners at the end of the week so for me the real question is, "will I be *able* to wear what I planned by Saturday?"

-Thursday will be with the grandparents & their silver so Brooksflannel shirt, officer's pinks, suede brogues, tweed & tie TBD
-Friday with the ultra-liberal Nutmeggers (they make me look like George Will which is a feat indeed) calls for a pink OCBD, green cabled sweater & jeans
-Saturday might be in the City, might be in Jersey but either way Tilt & I have been sharing the same neurons again



Untilted said:


> Grey flannels, white OCBD and butteryellow sweater.
> 
> I'll be doing school work during my thanksgiving break, not a sexy thought.


'Cept, you know, for the whole working bit. Interns don't work... that's a volunteer's rice bowl.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

Untilted said:


> I'll be doing school work during my thanksgiving break, not a sexy thought.


Same here, preparing for a qualifying exam and writing my dissertation prospectus.

Still, it's a holiday and I am hosting a small group. Clothes have to be able to go from kitchen to table with a stop at the bar each way. I'm thinking substantial but not heavy. Alden LHS, Bills, BB OCBD in ecru, BB #1 stripe (see avatar), and a burgundy cotton v-neck to ward off the chill.

Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Leonard Logsdail sports coat; a silk hunt tie with turkeys on it and whatever flannel slacks and shirt goes with them; and maybe a vest or sweater vest depending on the conditions.


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

*fun question*

Now that we have a grandchild, instead of a 20+ person feast, we're backing off to matriarch/patriarch, 2 daughters, 2 sons (one more at Ft. Benning, alas) 1 daughter in law, 1 grandson.

I expect to wear a yellow or red LE turtleneck, Hickey-Freeman brown tweed herringbone stolen on Ebay, dark khaki pleated & cuffed whipcords, and favorite no-name cordovan penny loafers.

Happy Thanksgiving, and remember the privations endured by those who celebrated it the first time. Being a newly-minted patriarch, Thanksgiving is the time I ask the family to reflect on our responsibilities as Americans to future generations.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

RL tan check jacket
white cotten PS with a blue check
BB tattersall forward point shirt
BB #1 mini-stripe bow tie in dark red
either brown leather ot tan surcingle with green stripe
grey flannels
argyle socks to be named later
AE Lexingtons or AE Riglefields

toppped of with a tweed flat cap-until I am indoors


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

BB Brown Cords
White Mercer OCBD
BB Alden tassels


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Sweatpants, t shirt, athletic socks, hiking/work boots. That will be to the gym, maybe, or mountain bike ride.

Shower.

Sweatpants, t shirt, athletic socks, hiking/work boots. That will be for dinner and the rest of the day.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Haven't quite decided but probably something like this:

my new pheasant tie courtesy of spinlps
blazer
white ocbd
khakis
penny loafers


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Probably cords, OCBD, a sweater. Shoes TBD.


----------



## Daveboxster (Dec 30, 2006)

*Saturday's attire*

For Thanksgiving, probably khakis and an OCBD.

But on Saturday, I know exactly. It will be the same VT polo shirt, jeans, and maroon socks I've worn for the last two weeks when we throttled Florida State and Miami. We play at our archrivals Univ. of Virginia on Saturday for a trip to the ACC Championship game. Call me superstitious.

Go Hokies!


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Daveboxster said:


> But on Saturday, I know exactly. It will be the same VT polo shirt, jeans, and maroon socks I've worn for the last two weeks when we throttled Florida State and Miami. We play at our archrivals Univ. of Virginia on Saturday for a trip to the ACC Championship game. Call me superstitious.
> 
> Go Hokies!


Go Hokies!!!!!


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

There is no better occasion to break out the Alden LHS cordos. Give thanks that they exist. Give thanks if you can afford to buy them.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

JayJay said:


> Go Hokies!!!!!


Wahoo-wah, wahoo-wah, Uni-v Virginia, hoo-rah-ray, hoo-rah-ray, ray! ray! U-Va


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Duck said:


> Wahoo-wah, wahoo-wah, Uni-v Virginia, hoo-rah-ray, hoo-rah-ray, ray! ray! U-Va


Oh how I miss attending the VT/UVA football match-up. It actually became an after turkey day tradition.

I used to make fun of the UVA gents dressed in ties and blazers. Upon reflection, they didn't look so bad.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, better than jean shorts and tank tops!

Oh, zinger...


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Larsd4 said:


> There is no better occasion to break out the Alden LHS cordos. Give thanks that they exist. Give thanks if you can afford to buy them.


Amen. Amen.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

JayJay said:


> Oh how I miss attending the VT/UVA football match-up. It actually became an after turkey day tradition.
> 
> I used to make fun of the UVA gents dressed in ties and blazers. Upon reflection, they didn't look so bad.


I'm gonna be watching that game on TV too. Very sad I wont be seeing this great game in the stadium or doing 3rd year fifth.........................

Go Hoos!


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

Like in Dallas, the temperature is dropping as I speak (or write) this.

So...
Bill's
Aztec Belt JM
HF tattersal blue and black stripe BD
Pendleton charcoal crew neck light and warm at the same time
Ben Silver Argyll socks
JM Arrowheads well broken in and my favorite
I don't plan to go out


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

*UPDATE, after the fact...*
_Went with the Levis...559 (Thanks, videocrew!)
Blue/white university stripe OCBD
Cranberry cotton crewneck sweater
Clarks desert boots_

Haven't quite decided yet. A couple of considerations...
My first thought is the Levis with the conspicuous W34 label showing on the hip, just because two Thanksgivings ago, that label would have read W44, and the old weird uncle was always giving me grief about my weight. etc.

The other thought is a pair of no-name plain ol' B-flat khakis, or maybe tan cords.

Regardless of the trousers, the rest of the uniform will probably be...
University stripe OCBD
TopSiders or Weejuns
Maybe a cranberry or gold v-neck sweater vest, depending on when the temp starts to drop.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I gave the turkey both barrels.










Brian


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

charphar said:


> My first thought is the Levis with the conspicuous W34 label showing on the hip, just because two Thanksgivings ago, that label would have read W44, and the old weird uncle was always giving me grief about my weight. etc.


Congratulations!


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Polo RL 3roll2 half-Norfolk tweed jacket (throat latch, belted bi-swing back, etc.), greenish/tan heather with rust colored windowpane.
Paul Stuart 90 wool/10% cashmere brown flannel trousers.
NOS Hobbs (some Made in England brand) suede wingtip bals.
Brooks Bros. Slim Fit unviersity stripe OCBD, blue.
Pantherella wool cable-knit socks, green.
Vintage Robert Talbott 80% wool/20% silk burgundy tie w/male and female ducks!

I'll get a picture up tomorrow.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

vwguy said:


> I gave the turkey both barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear God, what a pose.

Actually I quite like your clothes. Very English. Is that a Barbour jacket?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Lee jeans
cranberry striped OCBD
Rockport sneakers
black leather bomber jacket
black corduroy ivy cap

Let's just say it's an informal gathering.

Cruiser


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

What was that song... "At the Hop"?!


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Tattersall, green flannels, AE Fairgate captoe bluchers.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Rossini said:


> Dear God, what a pose.
> 
> Actually I quite like your clothes. Very English. Is that a Barbour jacket?


Yes, and my great great grandparents look on w/ approval 

It is a Barbour, a Beaufort to be exact.

Brian


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Bill's M2 Khaki wide-wale cords, BB light blue glen plaid shirt, Pantherella argyle socks, khaki, light blue and navy, AE Chili Stockbridge, and a tan RL cotton sleeveless sweater.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Mark S.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I was mildly amused at all of those who could post the definitive answer to this question well in advance of the actual day. I haven't pre-planned my clothes selection since about the 7th grade. So, in actuality for me it was Bill's khakis, a LE ocbd, Alden cordovan tassle loafers, alligator belt w/ gold belt buckle and a Samuelsohn tweed jacket w/ a white hankerchief and a sweater vest that I have decided (after two glasses of wine) could best be described as "murky pumpkin" in colour.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Prepdad said:


> I was mildly amused at all of those who could post the definitive answer to this question well in advance of the actual day. I haven't pre-planned my clothes selection since about the 7th grade.


Although I try not to admit to it now, there have been days in my life when Kris Kristofferson was speaking for me when he wrote in "Sunday Morning Coming Down":

_"Then I fumbled through my closet for my clothes,
And found my cleanest dirty shirt."_

It's hard to plan ahead for that. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

bd79cc said:


> Bills M-2 plain fronts and Brooks OCBD (both unironed), Top Siders, Brooks shetland crewneck sweater, Barbour Bedale if it's cold/wet enough, maybe a pair of argyle socks. The family and I will spend Thanksgiving eating, playing games, and watching old movies at the home of an old friend.


This is indeed what I wore/did today. I was surprised at how similar my get-up resembled vwguy's, half a continent and several universes away.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I went _very_ casual today Indigo Wranglers charcoal waffle knit Henley and black Chippewa 6" loggers levi's shirt jacket, a pink woven Trafalgar belt and burnt orange wool socks.
(Horrible grammar in correlation with copious amounts of tryptophan)


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

vwguy said:


> I gave the turkey both barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tally ho


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Friday after....*

As predicted, yesterday, 11/22/07:
BB Poplin shorts--navy
PRL golfer--originally burgundy, faded over the past 12 years to a deep rose 
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Williams-Sonoma chef's apron--re/white/green stripes

BB Deep blue heather Shetland crewneck went on for dinner--no spills.

Hope you all had as good a Thanksgiving as we did! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ Very nicely done


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Connemara -

I like the tie. Can you tell us more about it?

Cheers.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Lots o' rain and pretty cold in the a.m., so...
Bean Lambswool v-neck sweater--Hunter Green
BB Slim Fit OCBD--Blue Uni. Stripe
501 Shrink To Fits
Grandfather's Abercrombie belt which is at least as old as I am
Bean Boots

Cold continued in the p.m., but I got mud on the Bean sweater (helping my dad with chores), so...

Press Cord Sack jacket--Tobacco Brown
PRL cotton crewneck--Charcoal
OCBD, Jeans and Belt the same
Quoddy Canoe Mocs

Hope everyone had a nice holiday...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Reddington said:


> Connemara -
> 
> I like the tie. Can you tell us more about it?
> 
> Cheers.


Sure. I picked it up on eBay a year or two ago. It's one of those older Robert Talbott's that has "Woven in England" tag sewn onto the blade. Makes a nice knot, and I think it's about 3" wide. Might even be narrower.


----------

